# "Zykluszeitproblem" / Schnelle Zeitmessung



## mr__mines (1 März 2007)

Habe da bei einer Sache ein bisschen Bauchweh.

Ich sollte mittels S7-300 System die Geradheit (eigentlich die Winkeligkeit)eines Produkts mittels Sensoren in die CPU einlesen und Auswerten. Problem ist glaube ich die Zykuszeit der CPU.

Also:
2 Sensoren 1,8m weit auseinander montiert.
Ein Bauteil mit 2 Metern läuft über die Sensoren. Die Welle ist mechanisch verbunden. Mitnehmer sind eingemessen und passen.
Alle beide P-Flanke werden ausgewertet Differenz feststellen ==> Toleranz ==> Bauteil schief (Hinweis Mitnehmer defekt ???)
Alle beide N-Flanken werden ausgewertet Differenz feststellen ==> Toleranz ==> Bauteil schief (Hinweis Mitnehmer defekt ???)

Nun werden noch die beiden Zeiten zwischen P und N Flanke ausgewertet die eigentliche Winkelkontrolle. (Um das geht es eigentlich !)

Das Problem ist die Anlage fährt mit 35m/min und es kommen alle 25cm Bauteile mit einer Breite von 100mm bis 250mm. Also doch recht flott.
Ich hab da mal was von nem FM 352-5 gehört ???

Mit den Alarmeingängen ist das glaube ich nicht schnell genug. 
Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler ???
Wie sollte man sonst die Bauteilwinkeliegkeit im laufendem Betrieb messen??


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 März 2007)

Ist die S7-300 schon vorhanden? Welche CPU? Wie genau soll es denn werden? 35m/min = 0,58mm/ms.

Eine sehr preiswerte Alternative wäre eine S7200, und sei es nur als "Auswertegerät" für die beiden Sensoren. Mit ihr kannst du über die onboard Interrupteingänge die positiven und negativen Flanken erfassen und die dazwischenliegende Zeit mit einer ms-Auflösung ermitteln.


Gruß, Onkel


/edit/


gravieren schrieb:


> 35m/s <> 35m/min


War ein Schreibfehler, hab's korrigiert  .


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

Hi

Hast du eine Zeichnung ?

Irgendwie weiss ich NICHT was du willst.

Was du eigentlich messen willst.


Skizze !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 März 2007)

Ich stelle es mir vor wie ein Brett (Sägewerk?), dessen Breite an zwei Stellen gemessen wird.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

Hi Dago



> Ich stelle es mir vor wie ein Brett (Sägewerk?), dessen Breite an zwei Stellen gemessen wird.


Wie machst du es mit den Berus ?
Unterschiedliche Erfassungsentfernung ?


Oder Lichtschranken ?
Längenänderung bei Schieflage ?


Irgend wie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Sockenralf (1 März 2007)

Nicht nur du

MfG


----------



## mr__mines (1 März 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich stelle es mir vor wie ein Brett (Sägewerk?), dessen Breite an zwei Stellen gemessen wird.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel




Genau so etwas !!!  Nur etwas genauer , da nach Fräsmaschine (und kein Holz).

Alternatiev wäre es mit einem Zählmodul möglich und über die Torfunktion könnte ich dann die Zählwerte vergleichen. Ist aber etwas Teurer (FM 350 und Drehgeber). Dafür bin ich beim Zählen dann aber von der Zykluszeit unabhängig.

0,58mm/ms ist mir etwas zu ungenau für Teile die inneinander passen sollen.


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

Hi



> Genau so etwas !!! Nur etwas genauer , da nach Fräsmaschine


Mit welchen Sensoren soll das gemessen werden ?

Berus, da Metall  ?


----------



## mr__mines (1 März 2007)

*Skizze:*

Schlechtes Bauteil etwas Übertrieben. Aber 2 Zentel sollen schon erkannt werden. Die Anlage davor macht nur selten fehler, aber der Kunde will so etwas dann nicht verschicken.


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

> Das Problem ist die Anlage fährt mit 35m/min


Äh, das ist aber NICHT die Geschwindigkeit von "Laufrichtung"




> und es kommen alle 25cm Bauteile mit einer Breite von 100mm bis 250mm. Also doch recht flott.


Welche Geschindigkeit nun.


----------



## zotos (1 März 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ist die S7-300 schon vorhanden? Welche CPU? Wie genau soll es denn werden? 35m/s = 0,58mm/ms.
> 
> Eine sehr preiswerte Alternative wäre eine S7200, und sei es nur als "Auswertegerät" für die beiden Sensoren. Mit ihr kannst du über die onboard Interrupteingänge die positiven und negativen Flanken erfassen und die dazwischenliegende Zeit mit einer ms-Auflösung ermitteln.
> 
> ...



Das mit der S7-200 wird bei 0,2mm Toleranz leider nichts. 

Aber die Grund idee vom OnkelDagobert ist IMHO die richtige. Ein Auswertegerät. 

Kannst Du µC Programmieren?


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

@mr__mines


> Das Problem ist die Anlage fährt mit 35m/min


 
*@Onkel Dagobert* 


> Ist die S7-300 schon vorhanden? Welche CPU? Wie genau soll es denn werden? 35m/s = 0,58mm/ms.


ZOOM -->


> 35m/s = 0,58mm/ms


 
35m/s  <> 35m/min


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2007)

Ich muß mal was geraderücken in eurer Betrachtung:

35m/min war angesagt, das sind 0,583... m/s also 5,83... mm in 10ms.
Trotz allem selbst bei OB35 mit 5 ms kommt man auf maximal + 3 mm Genauigkeit, mit Laufzeiten/Schaltzeiten etc. eher 5 mm.

PS. Ah gravieren hats auch grad gemerkt .


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

Hi

Wobei ich NICHT glaube, dass die Messgeschwindigkeit 35m/min sein wird ! ! !


Ich denke, dass er damit sagen will, die Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeit der 
Maschine (Bearbeitungsmaschine) ist so schnell.


----------



## zotos (1 März 2007)

(35*1000)/(1*60*1000)=0,58mm/ms


----------



## mr__mines (1 März 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wobei ich NICHT glaube, dass die Messgeschwindigkeit 35m/min sein wird ! ! !
> 
> ...





Genau das meine ich !!!     


Das mit dem Drehgeber ist glaube ich ein Besserer Lösungsansatz.


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

Hi Zotos

Falsche Einheit, jedoch richtig gerechnet.


----------



## zotos (1 März 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi Zotos
> 
> Falsche Einheit, jedoch richtig gerechnet.



Richtige Einheit.



Ralle schrieb:


> Ich muß mal was geraderücken in eurer Betrachtung:
> 
> 35m/min war angesagt, das sind 0,583... m/s also 5,83... mm in 10ms.
> Trotz allem selbst bei OB35 mit 5 ms kommt man auf maximal + 3 mm Genauigkeit, mit Laufzeiten/Schaltzeiten etc. eher 5 mm.
> ...




5,83mm in 10ms sind 0,583mm in 1 ms


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

> Das mit dem Drehgeber ist glaube ich ein Besserer Lösungsansatz.


 
Lösungsansatz ohne Drehgeber ???

Wie soll das gehen ?


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

Wie schnell läuft das "Band" / Material  ?


----------



## mr__mines (1 März 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Lösungsansatz ohne Drehgeber ???
> 
> Wie soll das gehen ?




Beide Laufzeiten müßten gleich sein +- Tolleranzen (in ns ???)
Ganz einfach !!!
Das ist ja das Problem !!!


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

> Beide Laufzeiten müßten gleich sein +- Tolleranzen (in ns ???)
> Ganz einfach !!!
> Das ist ja das Problem !!!


 
Sorry, hast du Lasertaster mit 1MHz Abtastfrequenz ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 März 2007)

Ich habe mich gerade gefragt, warum es für eine solche Anwendung keine einfache Lösung gibt. Dabei bin ich zunächst mal wieder bei Beckhoff gelandet. Die haben ja ein recht buntes Sortiment. Eine interessante Klemme ist die KL1528 - bisher leider noch Produktankündigung, bzw. auf Nachfrage.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

Hallo mr__mines


Nochmals die Frage an dich.


Wie schnell bewegt sich das Material in der "Laufrichtung"  ?


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

Hi All


LogOut  --> Hab morgen noch einen harten Tag


----------



## mr__mines (1 März 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hallo mr__mines
> 
> 
> Nochmals die Frage an dich.
> ...




Die Vorgeschaltete Anlage macht 35m/min (so eine Art Metallkette mit Mitnehmer für die Bauteile links und rechts)  und es kommen im Abstand von 20cm (ist LUFT zwischen den Bauteilen) Bauteile daher. Diese Bauteile können 100mm bis 250mm  breit sein, je nach Anlage und Mitnehmerband.


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

Hi

Irgendwie finde ich KEINE Ruhe:




> Die Vorgeschaltete Anlage macht 35m/min (so eine Art Metallkette mit Mitnehmer für die Bauteile links und rechts) und es kommen im Abstand von 20cm (ist LUFT zwischen den Bauteilen) Bauteile daher. Diese Bauteile können 100mm bis 250mm breit sein, je nach Anlage und Mitnehmerband


Output der Anlage ist sodann :

175 Stück/min b.z.w. 10500 Teile pro Stunde ?


----------



## mr__mines (1 März 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Sorry, hast du Lasertaster mit 1MHz Abtastfrequenz ?




Laut Sensorhersteller: Der E3X-NA-F detektiert Objekte in kürzester Zeit:
Dafür benötigt er nicht mehr als 20 μs. So erkennt
er zuverlässig fallende SMD-Bauteile oder Metallkleinteile.
Er kann ebenso zum Markenlesen oder zur Drehzahlermittlung verwendet werden.


Müßte schnell genug sein ?!? 
Hersteller genug.


----------



## mr__mines (1 März 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Output der Anlage ist sodann :
> ...




Ist nicht so arg, da nach 500 Stk Pause da Stapel voll.
Problem ist auch noch der Werkzeugtausch bei der Bearbeitungsanlage. (Sehr heiß) und es entstehen natürlich auch Lücken da Vorgeschaltete Anlagenteile nicht immer 100% laufen.

Ist eh wie immer das gleiche.

Aber trotzdem habe ich das Problem auch wenn nur 1 Brett in 1 Stunde durchläuft.


----------



## 3Scode (1 März 2007)

Hallo zusammen

  Das Band fährt mit 35m/min=0,58mm/ms und zwischen zwei Teile sind es 250mm
  die Pos Flanken  von beiden Sensoren erfassen die Zeitdifferenz messen im Winkel umwandeln, da der Motor mit konst Gesch. fährt ist x= v/t .
  und so bei den neg Flanken auch der Fall.


Nun werden noch die beiden Zeiten zwischen P und N Flanke ausgewertet die eigentliche Winkelkontrolle. (Um das geht es eigentlich !)


 Das habe ich leider nicht verstanden möchtest Du die Breite der Teile messen ??
  Position des Bands (da du ja einen Geber hast )(an der neg Flanke) – Position( an der pos Flanke) ergibt die Breite der Teils. 
  Und was hat das mit  der Geradheit eines Teils zu tun??


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

> Aber trotzdem habe ich das Problem auch wenn nur 1 Brett in 1 Stunde durchläuft.


 
Wenn lineal nur 1 Brett pro Stunde durchläuft -->


Dann kann die Bandgeschwindigkeit z.b. 0,01m/min sein.

Sodann hast du im Sekundenbereich Zeit !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 März 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> ..Sodann hast du im Sekundenbereich Zeit !


Na dann ist ja alles klar. Jetzt log ich mich aus.


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2007)

Hi Onkel Dagobert



> Na dann ist ja alles klar. Jetzt log ich mich aus.


Mag heute auch nicht mehr.


Logout :-D


----------



## mr__mines (1 März 2007)

Es sollten Bauteile aussortiert werden die von den Vorgelagerten Analgen schon schief bearbeitet wurden. Die letzte Anlage kappt die Bauteile nur und macht Löcher rein. Geschwindigkeit ist nie gleich. Anlauf und Auslauf Band !!!

Es geht darum die Parallelität (und daraus eigentlich die rechtwinkeliegkeit) der beiden Seiten zu bestimmen. 

Das mit der Wegmessung ist mir so gekommen, da ich dadurch die CPU Zykluszeit nicht bräuchte (FM350) und ich die Qualitätskontrolle zusätzlich steigern könnte.

Jetzt ist erst die Breite im Spiel. Ist aber bei dem Produkt zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht wichtig. Wenn die Bauteile aber aneinandergereiht werden ist es gar nicht gut wenn eines Schief ist. Kommt ja nicht von mir. Sind immer die Kundenwünsche.


Für die Bandgeschwindigkeit kann ich nichts.  Also das Problem ist auch bei 1 Brett/Std da.  LEIDER !!!


----------



## Zefix (2 März 2007)

Was wäre wenn man die Lasersensoren von oben auf´s Bauteil schauen lässt.
Mit dem Drehgeber könnte man bei den Pos. Flanken sich den Wert merken und nach den Negativen Flanken, den Weg ausrechnen.

Somit kann sogar ein Bauteil leicht schief kommen, und trotzdem als IO oder NIO ausgewertet werden(ausser es liegt schon "sehr" schief.)

Hier würde die Zeit, mit der richtigen Hardware, eine weniger grosse Rolle spielen.
Mit Alarmeingänge usw. kenne sich hier andere besser aus

Gruss Andy


----------



## godi (2 März 2007)

Hallo!

Kannst du einen Drehgeber mit Messrad das auf deinem Band läuft montieren?

Das wäre das genaueste wenn du zb ein Messrad mit 200mm Durchmesser mit einen Drehgeber mit 5000 oder mehr Impulsen/Umderhungen mitlaufen lässt.

Dann könntest du eine 313C oder 314C Cpu verwenden.

Du bräuchtest da nur den Drehgeber auf zwei schnelle Eingänge anschließen und jeweils den Sensor auf den Hardwaretor des jeweiligen Kanales.
Dann kannst du mit dem SFB47 deinen Drehgeber auswerten. Sprich der SFB 47 Zählt nur solange der Sensor belegt ist. Wenn das Produkt am Sensor vorbei ist lest du den Wert aus der SFB 47 aus und schreibst ihn in einem Datenbaustein. Wenn der Wert in dem Datenbausten steht dann löscht du den SFB47 ab. Das selbe machst du mit dem zweiten Kanal auch. Jetzt brauchst du nur mehr die Differenz zwischen den zwei werten auswerten.

Differenz auswerten:
Umfang Messrad = 200mm
Impulse/Umdrehung = 5000
Geschwindigkeit = 35m/min = 583,33mm/sec

(Geschwindigkeit/Umfang Messrad)*Impulse pro Umdrehung = Impulse/sec
(583,33/200)*5000 = 14583,33 Impulse/sec

Geschwindigkeit/Impulse pro sec = mm pro Impuls
583,33/14583,33 = 0,04 mm/Impuls

Daraus ergibt sich das du bei einer Differenz von 4 Impulsen noch auf der sicheren Seite bist. Also <= 4 Impulse unterschied gutteil >4 Impulse schlechtteil.

Am besten wäre es noch wenn du die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit über einen dritten Kanal der immer mitzählt berechnest. so könntest du mit dem Wert die genauen Impulse für die Differenz berechnen.

godi


----------

